# mice coming through dryer vent



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

Any screen you put on there will collect lint and need regular cleaning. I am sure you could make something using the screen they sell for windows and it would be cheap.


----------



## zellnorma (May 14, 2012)

*mice*

Thanks. I have thought of that but not sure how to attach the screen to the vent for easy removal to clean.


----------



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

post some pics. If you buy a whole roll of window screen and can find a way to attach it with a zip tie. I wouldn't clean it I would cut it off and replace it. You can figure that 8 dollar roll and 4 dollars of zip ties would last about a decade. Just make sure you remember to clean/change it before you have a fire


----------



## bionictony (Apr 16, 2012)

sounds like it's ground level. extend it like a periscope so the mice can't reach that high. that might work. that way no screens need to be used


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Getting in the outlet of the vent simply gets them into the vent hose-how are they getting out of the vent hose into the laundry room? The vinyl type of hose is easy to chew through-check it carefully. If necessary, replace it with the foil type hose. 

Any screen mesh small enough to keep out mice will clog up too fast with lint. Find a new type of vent configuration. 

Are you positive that this is the only way they are getting in to your house?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never heard of that one.
If you would post a picture of what you have now someone could come up with some good ideas.


----------

